# Giochino



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

facciamo un gioco ,dai!!!!!!!!!!!

identificate con un personaggio famoso /storico/vip  ogni utente del forum 

	
	
		
		
	


	













oppure semplicemente un tipo che vi viene in mente (anche caratterialmente )e perchè ve lo ricorda.-

ok pirlette/i??


----------



## Old horcus (4 Luglio 2008)

airforever=mr. bean


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Fammici pensare.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> facciamo un gioco ,dai!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> identificate con un personaggio famoso /storico/vip  ogni utente del forum
> 
> ...



tu e brugolina = vianello e mondaini. sempre a battibeccare ma inseparabili.

decidete voi chi fa una e chi l'altro


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

brugola=la litizzetto


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1= Il Grillo parlante ... non lo so perche' pero' mi ha sempre fatto venire in mente il grillo parlante


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

oscuro=vito catozzo


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Air = quel romanticone di Tom Cruise in "Top gun"


----------



## Old fischio (4 Luglio 2008)

adusem = M. Melato (manca Giannini che la riempia di sblerle)
Emmanuelle=Carmen la Sorella
Brugola=Litizzetto
AngelodelMale=Valeria Valeri
Giusy=Flavia Vento
Mirtilla=Serena Grandi
Airforever=Walter Chiari
Fedigrafo=Ugo Tognazzi
Falena=M. Bellucci (forse per malena/falena)
Persa=Sandra mondaini mollata da Vianello
Verena=tina pica
....vediamo gli altri pian pianino

PS ..mi aiutate invece a definire una persona con carattere Borbonico? che caratteristiche gli dareste? grazie


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> adusem = M. Melato (manca Giannini che la riempia di sblerle)
> Emmanuelle=Carmen la Sorella
> Brugola=Litizzetto
> AngelodelMale=Valeria Valeri
> ...
















  non essere timido eh??


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Grazie Fischio, mi hai fatto un bel complimento!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

*prima tranche*

giusy non mettiamo foto se no diventa una cacata 

	
	
		
		
	


	









persa=athina cenci
air=christian de sica
angelo=pippicalzelunghe
giusy=gegia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)




----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


athina cenci in speriamo che sia femmina è strepitosa!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusy non mettiamo foto se no diventa una cacata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gegia? non ricordavo neanche più che fosse esistita sulla nostra galassia


----------



## Old fischio (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non essere timido eh??


scè.. e l'aiuto che ho chiesto?

anche per me.. è un complimento, Giusy! smack


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> scè.. e l'aiuto che ho chiesto?
> 
> anche per me.. è un complimento, Giusy! smack


mi pigli a schiaffi e vuoi l'aiuto??


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusy non mettiamo foto se no diventa una cacata
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fischio ha detto:


> scè.. e l'aiuto che ho chiesto?
> 
> anche per me.. è un complimento, Giusy! smack


Urge un incontro dal vivo!
Siete proprio fuori strada!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi pigli a schiaffi e vuoi l'aiuto??


mi è venuto in mente che di recente ti sto spesso associando a samantha... la protagonista di "samantha, chi?". Il motivo, se conosci il telefilm, non è necessario che te lo spieghi


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Urge un incontro dal vivo!
> Siete proprio fuori strada!


ma scemottola, non è come c'immaginiamo fisicamente ma chi facciamo venire in mente con la nostra personalità..
come al solito fischio non ha capito un fischio


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Luglio 2008)

Da Walter Chiari a Christian De Sica...son curioso di conoscere il perchè...
Abbraccione
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scemottola, non è come c'immaginiamo fisicamente ma chi facciamo venire in mente con la nostra personalità..
> come al solito fischio non ha capito un fischio


Peggio ancora!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Urge chiacchierata dal vivo!


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Bruja = Madame de Stael


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> athina cenci in speriamo che sia femmina è strepitosa!!


Caratterialmente ...non mi vedo lontana ...da Athina Cenci ...ma certo molto dalla Mondaini (sia come persona che come personaggio nella coppia) ed era lontanissima la mia coppia dalla loro.


----------



## Old fischio (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi pigli a schiaffi e vuoi l'aiuto??


si ma vuoi mettere quanta passione c'erano in quegli schiaffi.. poi che temi? sei anche "industriale"??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













daiiii... 
ma che ne puoi sapere tu.. dei Borboni.. ci vorrebbe Marì..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Peggio ancora!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma dai, la gegia era divertente, non fare la permalosa, sedanona adorata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Bruja = Madame de Stael


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Angelo = Anna Marchesini


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Caratterialmente ...non mi vedo lontana ...da* *Athina Cenci ..*.ma certo molto dalla Mondaini (sia come persona che come personaggio nella coppia) ed era lontanissima la mia coppia dalla loro.


hai visto??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Angelo = Anna Marchesini


si accomodininininonononininonino...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Da Walter Chiari a *Christian De Sica*...son curioso di conoscere il perchè...
> Abbraccione
> Air


il belloccio simpatico ma un po' egocentrico


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)

Se penso ai telefilm ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Giusy = anna maria barbera in sconsolata. divertente a tratti malinconica


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Fedi = mi dà di Odisseo.....


----------



## Old fischio (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Peggio ancora!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco ..mi ha messo definitivamente nei guai.. ma i cazzi suoi non se li fa???
giusy tranquilla.. provo un alternativa? sono associazioni velocissime.. non meditate!


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ecco ..mi ha messo definitivamente nei guai.. ma i cazzi suoi non se li fa???
> giusy tranquilla.. provo un alternativa? sono associazioni velocissime.. non meditate!


Mi hai solo associata ad una sciapita....


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

*angelo*

chi è samantha chi??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi hai solo associata ad una sciapita....


E ringrazia che giusy non se la prende


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Asu = Titty.... mi è sembvato di vedeve un gatto....


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Asu = Titty.... mi è sembvato di vedeve un gatto....


noooooooooooooo, lo odio!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi è samantha chi??


un telefilm caruccio e divertente, che fanno su fox... la protagonista (un'attrice piuttosto caruccia che ha recitanto anche in friends), appunto samantha, è una ragazza che in seguito ad un incidente ha perso la memoria e cerca, piuttosto goffamente e con l'aiuto di parenti e amici, di ritrovare sè stessa


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> noooooooooooooo, lo odio!!!


Davvero! Titty è formidabile, grandiosa!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un telefilm caruccio e divertente, che fanno su fox... la protagonista (un'attrice piuttosto caruccia che ha recitanto anche in friends), appunto samantha, è una ragazza che in seguito ad un incidente ha perso la memoria e cerca, piuttosto goffamente e con l'aiuto di parenti e amici, di ritrovare sè stessa















cosa stai cercando di dirmi??


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Verena = Voltaire


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Persa = Mamy di Via col vento


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa stai cercando di dirmi??



niente helmut... perché ci stiamo dicendo queste cose?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Davvero! Titty è formidabile, grandiosa!!!!


ma titti non è maschio??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  è un canarino mica una canarina 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi tra lui e silvestro non c'è paragone, molto più simpatico silvestro


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Persa = Mamy di Via col vento
























mi sa che il giochino farà danni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma titti non è maschio???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


credo sia una canarina. come anche a me sta sulle balle, ho sempre sperato che silvestro la mangiasse.


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma titti non è maschio???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è una femminuccia?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque Titty è in gambissima, Silvestro è un pò addormentato...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

brugolina potrebbe essere birba, il gatto di gargamella.


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sa che il giochino farà danni


Persa mi sembra molto materna... ho questa sensazione....


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

fischio=giorgino (il presentatore del tg1)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Persa mi sembra molto materna... ho questa sensazione....


sì, io la associo alla mamma di sandra bullock in un film che ho visto da poco... se solo mi ricordassi il titolo.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

lettrice=l'ape maya


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

lettrice = francesca cacace


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

Anna: simone signoret 
Admin- il padrino


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lettrice=l'ape maya


Ma se era una complessata di merda 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Asu= Arale


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lettrice = francesca cacace





















Mi aspettavo Karen Walker di Will&Grace


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi aspettavo Karen Walker di Will&Grace


E' vero! Molto più azzeccata


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice=Valeria Marini


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma se era una complessata di merda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi cacio è arale??


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem=Cesara Buonamici


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Lettrice=Valeria Marini


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Asudem=Cesara Buonamici













che fetente!! è un cessone pazzesco..
con me hai chiuso!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

alesera= il tenerone del drivein


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Lettrice=Valeria Marini





Lettrice ha detto:


>


per il Q.I


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


arropaddu.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

airforever = carletto (giorgio faletti)... "è qui che ci son le donne nude?"


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi cacio è arale??


Come chi e' Arale?

http://www.siglecartonianimati.com/video/view/13/sigla-il-dottor-slump-e-arale/


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che fetente!! è un cessone pazzesco..
> con me hai chiuso!


 
...beh, chiudi un occhio...


----------



## Old fischio (4 Luglio 2008)

lettrice=è difficile assai.. Patty Pravo
Anna A=Patty Smith
Bruja=Daria Bignardi
Marì= Regina Bianchi

....
Giusy= Sandra milo???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   quando era giovane eh!


----------



## Old fischio (4 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Asudem=Cesara Buonamici


Grandeeee.... siiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> lettrice=è difficile assai.. Patty Pravo
> Anna A=Patty Smith
> Bruja=Daria Bignardi
> Marì= Regina Bianchi
> ...


minchia ne avessi risparmiato uno dalle offese


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> airforever = carletto (giorgio faletti)... "è qui che ci son le donne nude?"


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> lettrice=è difficile assai.. Patty Pravo
> Anna A=Patty Smith
> Bruja=Daria Bignardi
> Marì= Regina Bianchi
> ...


Fischio, facciamo che non mi associ a nessuno.

Com'è che ti sembro un'oca????


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

proviamo ...resto in ambito musicale

mari' Charles Aznavour
anna Kurt Cobain
angelodelmale janis jopplin
medusa mina
giusy mietta
brugola vasco rossi
la lupa califano


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> arropaddu.



Chi d'acciappu a Malpensa du lassu creccau...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...beh, chiudi un occhio...


ma che ti ho fatto???
ho cambiato idea, invece che de sica mi sembri boldi


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi d'acciappu a Malpensa du lassu creccau...


...ho capito solo Malpensa...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi d'acciappu a Malpensa du lassu creccau...




















arrogagli l'aereo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ho capito solo Malpensa...


tranquillo. ha detto che ti porta un mazzo di fiori a malpensa


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che ti ho fatto???
> ho cambiato idea, invece che de sica mi sembri *boldi*


Non sò...t'immagino come un mix tra la Marini e la Lecciso...si guardano, si specchiano, si sistemano sempre...

*Bestia che roooba...c'ho il cuore che fa ta, ta, ta, ta, ta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ho capito solo Malpensa...


La prossima volta che ti acchiappo a Malpensa prendo una sedia, ci salgo sopra e ti do una testata ti lascio steso per qualche ora... 

	
	
		
		
	


	















E visto che sarai comunque inconsciente abusero' di te ripetutamente


----------



## Old fischio (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fischio, facciamo che non mi associ a nessuno.
> 
> Com'è che ti sembro un'oca????


basta! ..Maria Sharapova e nun se ne parla cchiù!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non sò...t'immagino come un mix tra la Marini e la Lecciso...si guardano, si specchiano, si sistemano sempre...
> 
> *Bestia che roooba...c'ho il cuore che fa ta, ta, ta, ta, ta...
> 
> ...


----------



## Old fischio (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> minchia ne avessi risparmiato uno dalle offese


'starda! non le credete!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La prossima volta che ti acchiappo a Malpensa prendo una sedia, ci salgo sopra e ti do una testata ti lascio steso per qualche ora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahahahahahahaahahah hai colorito leggermente la traduzione ahahahahahahah


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

toujours = gene wilder
bruja= meryl streep
fedi= roberto maroni
mari'=anna magnani
moltimodi=jack nicholson


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> arrogagli l'aereo


Cehhhh...  glielo graffio tutto con le chiavi


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tranquillo. ha detto che ti porta un mazzo di fiori a malpensa


'sti caxxi! Mi porterà i garofani...o qualsiasi fiore funebre...perchè mi menerà, dovesse incontrarmi...Comunque non parlava di fiori...m'avrà tirado diedro qualche accidente...
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La prossima volta che ti acchiappo a Malpensa prendo una sedia, ci salgo sopra e ti do una testata ti lascio steso per qualche ora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 ......ottimo ed abbondante: quando ci si rivede? Lasciami cosciente...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> 'sti caxxi! Mi porterà i garofani...o qualsiasi fiore funebre...perchè mi menerà, dovesse incontrarmi...Comunque non parlava di fiori...m'avrà tirado diedro qualche accidente...
> Air


ha fatto benissimo!!!
malpensa vero?? lettrice ,appuntamento yes con puntemes 

	
	
		
		
	


	








mi porto la chiave del due o più grande??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi = fisietto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




toujours = woody allen
fischio = billy crystal in harry ti presento sally


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

holly = patty di candy candy


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha fatto benissimo!!!
> malpensa vero?? lettrice ,appuntamento yes con puntemes
> 
> 
> ...


...portati una...chiave a BRUGOLA...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cehhhh...  glielo graffio tutto con le chiavi




























  Rubagliene le ruote e lasciaglielo sui mattoni


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

asudem=o mafalda o lucy dei peantus


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> proviamo ...resto in ambito musicale
> 
> *mari' Charles Aznavour*
> anna Kurt Cobain
> ...



oppure Jacques Brel ... ci sei andato vicino


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy: samantha di sex and the city
Persa: la sig rina rottermeier
airforever: chicco lazzaretti de i ragazzi della III C
emmekappa: rizzo di grease
unodinoi: iceman di top gun


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> asudem=o mafalda o lucy dei peantus


o, in tema di cartoni animati, il puffo brontolone


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> o, in tema di cartoni animati, il puffo brontolone


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> toujours = gene wilder
> bruja= meryl streep
> fedi= roberto maroni
> * mari'=anna magnani*
> moltimodi=jack nicholson



bella ... mi piace, mi ci sento dentro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy...........il to avatar su msn è stupendoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


dai non fare così, che lo sei è indiscutibile, ma mi piaci anche per questo


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dai non fare così, che lo sei è indiscutibile, ma mi piaci anche per questo


io non brontolo, io rompo i coglioni. 
E' diverso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non brontolo, io rompo i coglioni.
> E' diverso


rompi i coglioni (anche) brontolando


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> toujours = *gene wilder*
> bruja= meryl streep
> fedi= roberto maroni
> mari'=anna magnani
> moltimodi=jack nicholson





angelodelmale ha detto:


> moltimodi = fisietto
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 azz ma avete le antenne, come fate ... sembro proprio woody con parrucca e lenti chiare ... istes


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> giusy...........il to avatar su msn è stupendoooooooooooooooo


E' fantastico, vero??????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> azz ma avete le antenne, come fate ... sembro proprio woody con parrucca e lenti chiare ... istes


siamo cloni, ti ricordo.


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Marì = Anna Magnani è super azzeccato!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

asudem: anna marchesini
brugola: sbirulino
chen: travaglio
moltimodi: luciano de crescenzo
geisha: irene grandi
fischio: pinocchio


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

brugola=piperita patty!! (la adoro!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	









mi siete tutti antipatici e non gioco più con voi!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Rubagliene le ruote e lasciaglielo sui mattoni


----------



## Old clONE (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> siamo cloni, ti ricordo.


già......


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


 
...ridi, ridi, che la prox volta che decollerai da MXP avrai 5 ore di ritardo...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2008)

MM=Jack Nicholson
Angelo= ancora indecisa ne sono
Chen= Ataru Moroboshi


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> siamo cloni, ti ricordo.


mi dimentico sempre della costola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .... a prop. comprata la trippa?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MM=*Jack Nicholson*
> Angelo= ancora indecisa ne sono
> Chen= Ataru Moroboshi


copiona


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa=Debora Caprioglio
Verena=Violante Placido


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours mi dà di Abbado.... mah....


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Alesera = il giovane Werther


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Luglio 2008)

Giusy=Barbara Alberti


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy=Barbara Alberti


Azzzzzarola.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MM=Jack Nicholson
> Angelo= *ancora indecisa ne sono*
> Chen= Ataru Moroboshi


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Toujours mi dà di Abbado.... mah....


A me Toujours invece fa pensare a Jean-Louis Trintignant da giovane pero', cosi


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Toujours mi dà di Abbado.... mah....








  però... mica male


----------



## Lettrice (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> copiona



Che cazzo dici carroga?


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alesera = il giovane Werther


Ale invece a Peppe Grillo


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> lettrice=è difficile assai.. Patty Pravo
> Anna A=Patty Smith
> Bruja=Daria Bignardi
> Marì= Regina Bianchi
> ...


patty smith? mitica


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me Toujours invece fa pensare a Jean-Louis Trintignant da giovane pero', cosi


grazie mari', si vede che mi conosci, ... di somiglianza ce n'è davvero ... anche fisica


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> mi dimentico sempre della costola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la trippa???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   con sto caldo???


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> proviamo ...resto in ambito musicale
> 
> mari' Charles Aznavour
> anna Kurt Cobainangelodelmale janis jopplin
> ...


se non ti scuoiano è un caso..


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se non ti scuoiano è un caso..


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la trippa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


miii che carattere...fai tu allora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> miii che carattere...fai tu allora


senti ordiniamo la pizza, altrimenti ai fornelli ti metti tu. giusto che ho pure qualche linetta di febbre e mi sento debole


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti ordiniamo la pizza, altrimenti ai fornelli ti metti tu. giusto che ho pure qualche linetta di febbre e mi sento debole


affare fatto ... sono più tranquillo pure io  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... conosco un posto dove la fanno con doppia tachipirina ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

glicine = ambra angiolini (ai tempi di non è la rai)
chen = sgarbi
anna = asia argento
italia 1 = zuzzurro
bruja = robbin williams in l'attimo fuggente (frega nulla se il sesso è un altro)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> affare fatto ... *sono più tranquillo pure io *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


significa che non ti fidi della mia cucina?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




oh meno male, portamici subito, che mi basta 37.5 per tramortirmi


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> glicine = ambra angiolini (ai tempi di non è la rai)
> chen = sgarbi
> anna = asia argento
> italia 1 = zuzzurro
> * bruja = robbin williams in l'attimo fuggente *(frega nulla se il sesso è un altro)


Bello! Personaggio azzeccato.


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> significa che non ti fidi della mia cucina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cerrrrto che mi fido ... oggi è chiusa ... se vuoi da domani


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)

Non so perché mi vedete più che materna ...casalinga ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





C'è un personaggio che mi molto simile davvero: Katy Morosky di Come eravamo (non fisicamente...fisicamente da giovane Alice ..più bassa e senza il naso rifatto...ora ...:carneval


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bello! Personaggio azzeccato.


anche secondo me è la migliore accoppiata (assieme ad asudem puffo brontolone)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

anna a: simone de beauvior o nilde jotti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)

Giusy = Charlotte di Sex and the city


----------



## Old clONE (4 Luglio 2008)

Air = Mickey Rourke
Giusy = Kim Basinger


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so perché mi vedete più che materna ...casalinga ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no, non casalinga, almeno non io. 
ah ecco, io mi riferivo a Gena Rowlands (non fisicamente, soprattutto ora che sembra sally spectra) in Ricominciare a vivere (del 98).
E' un genere di film che solitamente aborro, e infatti non mi ha entusiasmato, ma il suo personaggio era bello. Severa, rigida (pure troppo) ma al contempo affettuosa e premurosa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

clONE ha detto:


> *Air = Mickey Rourke*
> Giusy = Kim Basinger



spero non fisicamente....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> cerrrrto che mi fido ... oggi è chiusa ... se vuoi da domani


e intanto la mia temperatura aumenta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma no, non casalinga, almeno non io.
> ah ecco, io mi riferivo a Gena Rowlands (non fisicamente, soprattutto ora che sembra sally spectra) in Ricominciare a vivere (del 98).
> E' un genere di film che solitamente aborro, e infatti non mi ha entusiasmato, ma il suo personaggio era bello. Severa, rigida (pure troppo) ma al contempo affettuosa e premurosa


Non lo ricordo bene


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo ricordo bene



se hai sky, dato che l'hanno fatto da poco, è probabile che lo rifacciano a breve


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e intanto la mia temperatura aumenta


 
almeno nn me l'attacchi ... metti che sibili pure


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> almeno nn me l'attacchi ... metti che sibili pure


hei clone... malata io, malato tu. mi pare non faccia una grinza. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anzi, dobbiamo fare qualcosa al tuo ginocchio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

toujours= joan reno e nn so perchè


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giusy = Charlotte di Sex and the city


Mi ci ritrovo un pò.... 
Pensare che Emma mi ha paragonata a Samantha!!!! 




clONE ha detto:


> Air = Mickey Rourke
> Giusy = Kim Basinger


Ma solo in coppia con Air????


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hei clone... malata io, malato tu. mi pare non faccia una grinza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








   sai che sei simpatichina ?



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> toujours= joan reno e nn so perchè


grazie emma ... lo adoro come attore


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi ci ritrovo un pò....
> Pensare che Emma mi ha paragonata a Samantha!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Golosona! Cosa vuol dire "solo in coppia"...vuoi fare un'ammucchiata?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> sai che sei simpatichina ?


fai il sarcastico?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Luglio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Golosona! Cosa vuol dire "solo in coppia"...vuoi fare un'ammucchiata?


guarda che tu dovresti offenderti ad essere paragonato a rourke, visto come si è ridotto







questa è una vera tragedia. se penso a com'era in nove settimane e mezzo e quanto meritava di essere lasciato senza forza nè fiato... mi viene da piangere


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fai il sarcastico?


adesso ?


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Luglio 2008)

asumed - la ferilli. stessa capacità di capire le cose al volo
brugola - marina massironi
femmina - cecil sarkozy
mari' - brigitte bardot. stesso amore per gli animali.
persaritrovata - oriana fallaci
mk - marianne faithfull
emmanuelle - madame bovary
geisha - isabella ferrari
lyllina - victoria cabello
tatina - anna karenina
bruja - rita levi montalcini. non per l'età,eh.
giusy - lorella cuccarini
angelodelmale - sabina guzzanti. stesso modo di fare satira...
blondie - blondie, off course!
lettrice - uma thurman stesso carattere.
miciolidia - non pervenuto
verena - la gabanelli
rita - monna lisa
sperella - non pervenuto
grande82 - la prestigiacomo

passiamo agli uomini...

oscuro - russel crowe in l.a. confidential. 
chen - diego abatantuono in attila.
jesus - jim morrison 
moltimodi - edward norton in fight club
fedifrago - ugo tognazzi
tutu - daniel auteuil
fischio - mario merola
giobbe - giobbe
angel - jack nicholson in qualcosa è cambiato.


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Italia1= Il Grillo parlante ... non lo so perche' pero' mi ha sempre fatto venire in mente il grillo parlante


mi schiacceresti contro il muro? ammappela!


----------



## Old fischio (4 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *fedifrago - ugo tognazzi*
> 
> fischio - mario merola
> .


c'abbiamo visto uguale!

ma io.. come faccio a farla quella voce!
cmq tra pinocchio, giorgino.. forse è 'o meglio il tuo!!!






..la poetessa inquieta ti era dovuto!


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> asumed - la ferilli. stessa capacità di capire le cose al volo
> brugola - marina massironi
> femmina - cecil sarkozy
> mari' - brigitte bardot. stesso amore per gli animali.
> ...


uno più facile non c'era ????


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

grazie emma ... lo adoro come attore[/quote]

anche io .....è fascinoso e bravo.....


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> uno più facile non c'era ????


ha un fascino che levati...se come penso gli assomigli di carattere, non devi essere niente male


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> uno più facile non c'era ????


Si ma anche questo e' bello come personaggio


----------



## Iago (4 Luglio 2008)

...e chi è tutù??


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> c'abbiamo visto uguale!
> 
> ma io.. come faccio a farla quella voce!
> cmq tra pinocchio, giorgino.. forse è 'o meglio il tuo!!!
> ...


mi manca solo di sentirti cantare... per il resto so di averci preso.. soprattutto nel lato melodrammatico...


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e chi è tutù??



*Toujours*


----------



## Old alesera (4 Luglio 2008)

ed io??????????????? cattivi!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

*emmanuelle - madame bovary*

duole dirlo ma è il personaggio letterario che stimo di meno....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ed io??????????????? cattivi!


 
jovanotti


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha un fascino che levati...se come penso gli assomigli di carattere, non devi essere niente male


wow  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Mari' ha detto:


> Si ma anche questo e' bello come personaggio


si ma m'ha mandato su gugol per vedere chi è  

	
	
		
		
	


	






emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> grazie emma ... lo adoro come attore


anche io .....è fascinoso e bravo.....[/quote]








Iago ha detto:


> ...e chi è tutù??


io


----------



## Iago (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Toujours*


ah, ecco.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e chi è tutù??


maronn.. mancavi tu!

Iago - massimo ranieri 

tutu è tutu. senza accento pliz.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> (...)
> persaritrovata - oriana fallaci
> (...)








Una delle persone che non ho mai sopportato ...è esattamente il mio opposto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ah, ecco.


 
tu si'......masaniello....che dubbio c'è?


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ed io??????????????? cattivi!


Beppe Grillo.


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una delle persone che non ho mai sopportato ...è esattamente il mio opposto.


convinta di dire sempre il giusto lo sei anche te...


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *emmanuelle - madame bovary*
> 
> duole dirlo ma è il personaggio letterario che stimo di meno....


emma ti vedo come Miranda di Sex and the city...


----------



## Old alesera (4 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Beppe Grillo.


pensavo Eddie Vedder o Che Guevara 

	
	
		
		
	


	












al limite Alvaro Vitali


----------



## Iago (4 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> maronn.. mancavi tu!
> 
> Iago - massimo ranieri
> 
> tutu è tutu. senza accento pliz.


maronn ro carm'n (madonna del carmine)

massimo ranieri NO!!

ok, tu tu, e no tutù


----------



## Old Toujours (4 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *emmanuelle - madame bovary*
> 
> duole dirlo ma è il personaggio letterario che stimo di meno....


ti vedo più Catherine Deneuve ...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *emmanuelle - madame bovary*
> 
> duole dirlo ma è il personaggio letterario che stimo di meno....


come mai?
io la adoro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> convinta di dire sempre il giusto lo sei anche te...


Meno convinta di quel che interpreti tu ...io sono convinta ...certa delle cose di cui sono certa come Katy Morosky (personaggio già citato) ...non certo come la Fallaci
...in ogni caso non ho mai condiviso una virgola di quel che fatto.


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Luglio 2008)

Unodinoi = William Wallace


----------



## Old alesera (4 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Unodinoi = William Wallace


 
se te lo dici da solo non vale...io pensavo Bondi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   o Fede..che ne dici?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> come mai?
> io la adoro.


se lo hai scritto perchè la adori...ok mi fa piacere....
io l'ho sempre vista....inconcludente...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

*giusy.....*

intendevo dire carrie, non samantha....sorry....anche se con i colori proprio nn ci siamo, eh?


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Unodinoi = William Wallace


unodinoi- vittorio sgarbi


----------



## Iago (4 Luglio 2008)

...alla fine litigherete anche con questo giochino


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> se te lo dici da solo non vale...io pensavo Bondi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


direi più bondi


----------



## Mari' (4 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...alla fine litigherete anche con questo giochino


questo e' sicuro


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se lo hai scritto perchè la adori...ok mi fa piacere....
> io l'ho sempre vista....inconcludente...


tesora... l'amore non è mai un gioco a premi... 
ma se SENTI l'amore come Emma... beh, sai perché si vive.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> emma ti vedo come Miranda di Sex and the city...


 
maddai....miranda si tromba uno con un attributo solo.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> maddai....miranda si tromba uno con un attributo solo.....


Ma che dimostra più virilità e senso di responsabilità degli altri...


----------



## Old alesera (4 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> direi più bondi


 
io tra Caparezza e lenin 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   anche un pò Mao


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> tesora... l'amore non è mai un gioco a premi...
> ma se SENTI l'amore come Emma... beh, sai perché si vive.


 
si, so perchè si vive.....


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Luglio 2008)

Asudem = jessica lange
Emmanuelle = sharon stone
Brugola = Catherine Zeta Jones
Femmina = Julia Roberts
Persa = Alida Valli
Anna = Monica Bellucci
Geisha = Gong Li
Confusa = Rossella Brescia


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Asudem = jessica lange
> Emmanuelle = sharon stone
> Brugola = Catherine Zeta Jones
> Femmina = Julia Roberts
> ...


 
le mie mutandine sentitamente ringraziano.....


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Luglio 2008)

Per i maschietti ... devo trovarne ancora uno interessante in questo forum ...


----------



## MK (4 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> pensavo *Eddie Vedder* o Che Guevara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dov'é? Chi?


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vuoi arrivare a due cene?


che mi vuoi tutto ciccia e brufoli ?



Mari' ha detto:


> non c'e' due senza tre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> che mi vuoi tutto ciccia e brufoli ?



















 basta fare cene leggere.

ragazzi scappo a più tardi

baci


----------



## Old Toujours (5 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> basta fare cene leggere.
> 
> ragazzi scappo a più tardi
> 
> baci


vado pure io ... cene di qua cene di la .. e adesso però devo da cucinà ...

ciaooo


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2008)

*misto di cartoni e personaggi*

giusy la negretta di via col vento figlia di mamy
fischio paperinik 
air capitan ventosa
asu nonna papera  
angelo del male olivia di braccio di ferro
unodinoi timoteo (nemico di braccio di ferro)
jesus il canarino di silvestro 
verena wonder woman
persa clarabella
emanuelle paperina
casageisha amelia
admin poldo anche lui


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> giusy la negretta di via col vento figlia di mamy
> fischio paperinik
> air capitan ventosa
> * asu nonna papera  *
> ...












brugola nonna belarda


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brugola nonna belarda


mi vedevo meglio in amelia la strega che ammalia..


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brugola nonna *belarda*








 che è 'na nonna pecora ?


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> che è 'na nonna pecora ?


cercano di farmi passare il buonumore...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cercano di farmi passare il buonumore...


tu intendevi nonna papera per le mie torte??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cercano di farmi passare il buonumore...



sii più forte.
e questa è l'ultima volta che ti parlo, dopo che mi hai paragonato a olivia. esci dalla mia vita


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu intendevi nonna papera per le mie torte??


oh...a me mi hanno dato della zeta jones...mica bazzeccole...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> oh...a me mi hanno dato della zeta jones...mica bazzeccole...


jessica lange a me...mica micio micio


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> jessica lange a me...mica micio micio


si..de noialtri.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




va a preparare la crostata per stasera...nonnina..


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si..de noialtri....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è chiaro che mi associa alla lange nel postino suona sempre due volte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









E vedi di non rompere le palle e portare almeno il dolce...


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cercano di farmi passare il buonumore...


querelala  !!!


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> querelala !!!


ho giusto il tempo per una lapidatina veloce veloce..


----------



## Old Toujours (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ho giusto il tempo per una lapidatina veloce veloce..


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2008)

*rendiamo difficile il gioco*

Vi elenco dei personaggi storici di varia estrazione..... voi inserite l'equivalente nel forum!!!!!!
Così vedremo quale sia la differenza di valutazione di una persona vista da molte altre.....


Marguerite Yourcenar
Van Gogh
Carla Bruni
M.de De Pompadour
Giovanni dalle Bande Nere
Schopenhauer
Ché Guevara
Elisabetta I Tudor
Lucrezia Borgia
Uria Hipp
Eugenia Grandet
Rimbaud
Saffo
Vittoria Colonna
Abate Farìa
Viginia contessa di Castiglione
Machiavelli
Isabella Gonzaga
George Sand
Gabrielle Chanel detta Coco
M.me Récamier
M.me Curie
Toulouse Lautrec
Lindberg
Messalina
Isabella di Castiglia
Luigi XIV detto Re Sole
Robin Hood
Eleonora d'Aquitania
Matilde Serao
D'Annunzio

.............................
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (7 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vi elenco dei personaggi storici di varia estrazione..... voi inserite l'equivalente nel forum!!!!!!
> Così vedremo quale sia la differenza di valutazione di una persona vista da molte altre.....
> 
> 
> ...

























   ... !!!


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

*1° sessione...*

Da "I promessi sposi":

unodinoi: Don Rodrigo.
Lettrice: La monaca di Monza.
Air: Egidio.
Chen: Don Ferrante.
Bruja: Agnese.
oscuro: Renzo.
Anna: Lucia.
Fedi: Azzeccagarbugli.
lancillotto: l'Innominato.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vi elenco dei personaggi storici di varia estrazione..... voi inserite l'equivalente nel forum!!!!!!
> Così vedremo quale sia la differenza di valutazione di una persona vista da molte altre.....
> 
> 
> ...


Mi viene in mente quella vignetta di charlie brown in cui chiede a linus  di dirgli che forma vede nelle nuvole in cielo.
Linus risponde: ci vedo abramo lincoln che sta facendo un discorso in piazza con tutta le gente intorno che lo acclama e lo applaude..
E tu? chiede linus a  Charlie brown
E lui: stavo per dire che vedevo un laghetto con le paperelle ma ho cambiato idea...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente quella vignetta di charlie brown in cui chiede a linus di dirgli che forma vede nelle nuvole in cielo.
> Linus risponde: ci vedo abramo lincoln che sta facendo un discorso in piazza con tutta le gente intorno che lo acclama e lo applaude..
> E tu? chiede linus a Charlie brown
> E lui: stavo per dire che vedevo un laghetto con le paperelle ma ho cambiato idea...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vi elenco dei personaggi storici di varia estrazione..... voi inserite l'equivalente nel forum!!!!!!
> Così vedremo quale sia la differenza di valutazione di una persona vista da molte altre.....
> 
> 
> ...


ammazza...solo un po' piu' difficile???

irrisolvibile direi...la meta' so' "sconosciuti" (vabbe' di nome, meno)...



























Ps: abbiate pazienza sono reduce da un vaffankulen kaldo kaldo a mamma Telecom per un disservizio cronico che mi ha sballato i valori di acidita'.


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2008)

ecco..terminator io lo vedo come tiramolla...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ecco..terminator io lo vedo come tiramolla...


sbajato...piu' tira (scusate il termine.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )   che molla...

io a te invece ce devo pensa' n'attimino per come te vedo...

male pero', te lo anticipo...


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sbajato...piu' tira (scusate il termine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah pezzentone..io so la zeta de zorro..


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ah pezzentone..io so la zeta de zorro..


ah zoro, che se magna stasera?


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah zoro, che se magna stasera?


bho..siamo invitati in una trattoria di dubbia fama....
c'è gigi??


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bho..siamo invitati in una trattoria di dubbia fama....
> c'è gigi??


besame el bucho


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ah pezzentone..io so la zeta de zorro..


e zzzorro (z romagnola, ve') manco er cavallo t'ha lasciato???...solo la zzzzeta (sempre z romagnola, ari-ve')????

e poi sarei io er pidocchio???

mo saprei ben che farte io, catarina gio'...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah zoro, che se magna stasera?


'rtacci...ao' ve lasso che magnate e ve ripijo che ari-magnate...

ma.... obesate per caso????

Ps: a me De Mauro (e puro Eco) me fa na pippa...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vi elenco dei personaggi storici di varia estrazione..... voi inserite l'equivalente nel forum!!!!!!
> Così vedremo quale sia la differenza di valutazione di una persona vista da molte altre.....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Intanto penso agli altri....


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2008)

*giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Intanto penso agli altri....


Assemblaggio interessante.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Confù (7 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Asudem = jessica lange
> Emmanuelle = sharon stone
> Brugola = Catherine Zeta Jones
> Femmina = Julia Roberts
> ...


Grazie tesoro, almeno uno che mi ha pensato!!!!....sempre di parte tu!!!!

ma magari fossi la brescia, adoro ballare...ma quella fisicata lì me la sogno proprio....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2008)

Ma io MM lo vedo piu' un D'Annunzio


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io MM lo vedo piu' un D'Annunzio


Anche....!

Virginia di Castiglione forse Asu!


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2008)

*Stermì*

Da te mi aspetto che metta nominativi a tutte le caselle.... e sai benissimo chi siano i personaggi e perché siano noti.... e parlo della notorietà vera non quella della millantazione storica.
Ah.... tanto per darti la dritta. sono certa che sai dove ti collocherei.... ma se faccio l'aggiunta  di Juan Peron e di Evita Peron pensi di avere qualche idea ???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2008)

*già*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io MM lo vedo piu' un D'Annunzio


Non male come riferimento, ma lo pensi allo scrittoio o nelle sue doti "immaginifiche"!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. ti vedo bene come George Sand....irriverente verso i formalismi e "autonoma" con piglio eventualmente un tantino ....  " e qui comando io, e questa é casa mia....!!" ... Scherzo ma neanche tanto.............


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non male come riferimento, ma lo pensi allo scrittoio o nelle sue doti "immaginifiche"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disgraziata che sei... facciamo un D'annunzio con tutte le costole e niente cacca sul petto...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche....!
> 
> Virginia di Castiglione forse Asu!


grassie


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Disgraziata che sei... facciamo un D'annunzio con tutte le costole e niente cacca sul petto...


...potrei arrivare alla prima, ma mai alla seconda...


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...potrei arrivare alla prima, ma mai alla seconda...


 
.............quando una persona scrive un libro che si chiama "Il piacere".... può scrivere tutto ciò che vuole, gli si crede per decreto!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...potrei arrivare alla prima, ma mai alla seconda...



Le ho eliminate comunque... ti piace comunque l'associazioone con D'Annunzio? Mi sembrava il piu' adatto...poi a me stava simpatico


----------



## Old Confù (7 Luglio 2008)

allora al momento, me ne vengono in mente solo un paio...man mano vi dico...

Vere: Giovanna D'Arco
Jes: Dilan Dog

....


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le ho eliminate comunque... *ti piace comunque l'associazioone con D'Annunzio*? Mi sembrava il piu' adatto...poi a me stava simpatico


Molto...hai mai visitato il Vittoriale? Incredibile l'equilibrio della stravaganza visionaria, che a mio modo di vedere non scade mai nel kitsch...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Da te mi aspetto che metta nominativi a tutte le caselle.... e sai benissimo chi siano i personaggi e perché siano noti.... e parlo della notorietà vera non quella della millantazione storica.
> Ah.... tanto per darti la dritta. sono certa che sai dove ti collocherei.... ma se faccio l'aggiunta  di Juan Peron e di Evita Peron pensi di avere qualche idea ????
> 
> 
> ...


riempire tutte le caselle???

ma sei pazza??

al massimo ne sorteggio una... aspe' che preparo i bussolotti...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> .............quando una persona scrive un libro che si chiama "*Il piacere"....* può scrivere tutto ciò che vuole, gli si crede per decreto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e che libro, poi...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e che libro, poi...


Concordo.... l'ho letto per la prima volta a 18 anni e mi colpì. Riletto dopo qualche anno, l'ho eletto un capolavoro!


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2008)

*Stermì*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> riempire tutte le caselle???
> 
> ma sei pazza??
> 
> al massimo ne sorteggio una... aspe' che preparo i bussolotti...


 
Fannullone intellettuale..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Concordo.... l'ho letto per la prima volta a 18 anni e mi colpì. Riletto dopo qualche anno, l'ho eletto un capolavoro!


D'Annunzio in Italia è sempre stato sottostimato per ragioni politiche...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> D'Annunzio in Italia è sempre stato sottostimato per ragioni politiche...


Dal punto di vista letterario a mio parere è un genio. Ha una fantasia esuberante e la capacità di rendere seducente tutto ciò che guarda e descrive... E poi la resa dei suoni in parole è fantastica!


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista letterario a mio parere è un genio. Ha una fantasia esuberante e la capacità di rendere seducente tutto ciò che guarda e descrive... E poi la resa dei suoni in parole è fantastica!


_Ricorda di osare sempre._


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Ricorda di osare sempre._


Memento audere semper....
Dovrei ripetermelo più spesso....


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Memento audere semper....
> Dovrei ripetermelo più spesso....


Una bellissima frase...prima di farla propria però, bisogna esser coscienti di cosa comporta.


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una bellissima frase...prima di farla propria però, *bisogna esser coscienti di cosa comporta*.


La consapevolezza, certo. 

ps su D'Annunzio, mah...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La consapevolezza, certo.
> 
> ps su D'Annunzio, mah...


...cosa non ti piace di lui?


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> *Memento audere semper*....
> Dovrei ripetermelo più spesso....


ecco brava, da sola pero', perche' essendo pure il motto della decima...ho detto tutto...























ti suggerisco un piu' bucolico e campanilistico...dalle e dalle, s' chiech pur' u' metall'......


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

*non della decima...*



sterminatorr ha detto:


> *ecco brava, da sola pero', perche' essendo pure il motto della decima.*..ho detto tutto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memento
Audere
Semper


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...cosa non ti piace di lui?


Non mi piacciono i melodrammi... Poi troppo lontano dal mio modo di sentire. Anche lo stile mi annoia.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Memento
> Audere
> Semper


MM percio' ho scritto "PURE" della decima...che poi quelli me stiano piu' sur bippe, s'e' capito?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2008)

Decima MAS


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono i melodrammi... Poi troppo lontano dal mio modo di sentire. Anche lo stile mi annoia.


Strano che non ti piaccia, Mk, è fantasmagorico!


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> facciamo un gioco ,dai!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> identificate con un personaggio famoso /storico/vip ogni utente del forum
> 
> ...


 
Persa = Oriella Dorella
Geisha = Ambra Angioni
Asudem = Anna Mazzamauro
Brugola = Luciana Littizzetto
Air = Franco Frattini
Moltimodi = ispettore Colombo

Per ora questi....


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Persa = Oriella Dorella
> Geisha = Ambra Angioni
> Asudem = Anna Mazzamauro
> Brugola = Luciana Littizzetto
> ...


ben gentile....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Persa = Oriella Dorella
> Geisha = Ambra Angioni
> Asudem = Anna Mazzamauro
> Brugola = Luciana Littizzetto
> ...


in questo forum se non la dai sei fottuta!!


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ben gentile....


Perchè ?


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in questo forum se non la dai sei fottuta!!


Ma dai !!!! La comicità, la voce..... Ci sono tutti !!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> *Persa = Oriella Dorella*
> Geisha = Ambra Angioni
> Asudem = Anna Mazzamauro
> Brugola = Luciana Littizzetto
> ...












  ce ne vogliono due  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ed è di un nevrotico che fa paura ...io sono la serenità personificata...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> MM percio' ho scritto "PURE" della decima...che poi quelli me stiano piu' sur bippe, s'e' capito?


Si, lo hanno ripreso dalla grande guerra...comunque si era capito!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma dai !!!! La comicità, la voce..... Ci sono tutti !!!!


guarda che non sto scherzando...tu e un altro vi siete incarogniti con me perchè sono stata un po' "freddina" e vi ho fatto capire che a me di cuccare nel forum frega una cippa.
a me porta 'na sega ma ci tenevo a dirvelo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in questo forum se non la dai sei fottuta!!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che non sto scherzando...tu e un altro vi siete incarogniti con me perchè sono stata un po' "freddina" e vi ho fatto capire che a me di cuccare nel forum frega una cippa.
> a me porta 'na sega ma ci tenevo a dirvelo


E allora io cosa dovrei dire? Che mi hanno dato della bella sciapita testavuota????


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Decima MAS


Solo MAS...la X° è nata nella 2° guerra mondiale...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Persa = Oriella Dorella
> Geisha = Ambra Angioni
> Asudem = Anna Mazzamauro
> Brugola = Luciana Littizzetto
> ...


Miche', non so cosa ti abbia fatto Air, pero' e' atroce come vendetta...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che non sto scherzando...tu e un altro vi siete incarogniti con me perchè sono stata un po' "freddina" e vi ho fatto capire che a me di cuccare nel forum frega una cippa.
> a me porta 'na sega ma ci tenevo a dirvelo


Ma non è vero !!!! 
Anzi, tu sei una delle persone a me più simpatiche. 
Confermo che te l'ho chiesta, però non è vero che mi stai sulle balle !!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E allora io cosa dovrei dire? Che mi hanno dato della bella sciapita testavuota????


sarai stata chiara anche tu


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2008)

lapidiamo jesus....è incarognito e ha chiaramente la smp


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma non è vero !!!!
> Anzi, tu sei una delle persone a me più simpatiche.
> Confermo che te l'ho chiesta, però non è vero che mi stai sulle balle !!!!!


guarda che non devi giustificarti. se ti ricordo la mazzamauro non è che m'impicco stasera..onestamente non vedo l'attinenza ma me ne stracafotto
fai solo un po' la figura di quello che rosica ma va bene così


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Luglio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Miche', non so cosa ti abbia fatto Air, pero' e' atroce come vendetta...


Ma stai scherzando ? Air mi è molto caro e lui lo sa.

Frattini è un uomo distinto, molto interessante, e molto alla moda... Io vedo Air uno così, perfetto nello stile....


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2008)

*asu*

figuriamoci se gli stavamo sul culo...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> figuriamoci se gli stavamo sul culo...


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2008)

*Asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> in questo forum se non la dai sei fottuta!!


 
E chi ti dice che non sua quello lo stato di grazia??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   E poi il forum non é tutto il globo terracqueo, magari non la si dà perché non sa saprebbe a chi darla....e mi riferisco proprio alla perplessità di merito.
Tu mi stai facendo compromettere.... eiscuoterò sempre meno simpatie  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che non devi giustificarti. se ti ricordo la mazzamauro non è che m'impicco stasera..onestamente non vedo l'attinenza ma me ne stracafotto
> fai solo un po' la figura di quello che rosica ma va bene così


La figura di quella infastidita la stai facendo tu. 
Comunque, a titolo di cronaca, l'accostamento non riguardava affatto l'aspetto (e tu non puoi non saperlo), nè x te nè x Brugola. 
Cazzo.... siete entrambe una forza dal punto di vista della presenza di spirito e dell'ironìa... A chi dovevo paragonarvi ? A Moana e Cicciolina ?

Suvvia.....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che non sua quello lo stato di grazia???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


concordo


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2008)

*Comunicazione----*

Per i signori e le signore che non si riconoscono negli esempi e sono delusi/e.... posso sempre riaprire il thread "TENETEMI LA MANO....." 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma non è vero !!!!
> Anzi, tu sei una delle persone a me più simpatiche.
> * Confermo che te l'ho chiesta*, però non è vero che mi stai sulle balle !!!!!





























ma per raccomandata???per cellulare???istanza in tribunale???























a me ste "confessioni" me gustano mucho...ma se dicessi a chi NON l'hai chiesta famo prima...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vi elenco dei personaggi storici di varia estrazione..... voi inserite l'equivalente nel forum!!!!!!
> Così vedremo quale sia la differenza di valutazione di una persona vista da molte altre.....
> 
> 
> ...


 
è TOSTISSIMA...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per i signori e le signore che non si riconoscono negli esempi e sono delusi/e.... posso sempre riaprire il thread "TENETEMI LA MANO....."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo se tu la tieni a me... dopo quello che ho letto lassu', mi sono acartata un Twix....


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che non devi giustificarti. se ti ricordo la mazzamauro non è che m'impicco stasera..onestamente non vedo l'attinenza ma me ne stracafotto
> fai solo un po' la figura di quello che rosica ma va bene così


E poi leggo solo ora che Brugola mi ha accostato al canarino di Silvestro... 



























Mica gli somiglio, però non me la prendo.

Uff... Signore, un pò di ironìa....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> La figura di quella infastidita la stai facendo tu.
> Comunque, a titolo di cronaca, l'accostamento non riguardava affatto l'aspetto (e tu non puoi non saperlo), nè x te nè x Brugola.
> Cazzo.... siete entrambe una forza dal punto di vista della presenza di spirito e dell'ironìa... A chi dovevo paragonarvi ? A Moana e Cicciolina ?
> 
> Suvvia.....


infastidita?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








non hai capito nulla.
non è che siccome sono una persona ironica e che si prende allegramente per il culo devo beccarmi qualsiasi cazzata poco gentile da chiunque 
comunque morta lì.
ciao


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per i signori e le signore che non si riconoscono negli esempi e sono delusi/e.... posso sempre riaprire il thread "TENETEMI LA MANO....."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finora non me la sono certo presa nonostante non siano stati molto teneri.
mi pare sia chiaro che dico sempre ciò che penso.


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Luglio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma per raccomandata???per cellulare???istanza in tribunale???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un pò ne ho chieste, un pò non le ho avute, ma un pò ne ho avute... Mi sembra regolare, no ?























Comunque diciamo che l'ho chiesta in tutto a circa il 20 % delle forumiste.


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> infastidita??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Un pò ne ho chieste, un pò non le ho avute, ma un pò ne ho avute... Mi sembra regolare, no ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


azz..pensavo meno...























okkkkeyyyy ti nomino mi' guggino onorario....

sperminatorr...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

*2° sessione...*

Brugola a me fa pensare a Franca Valeri...
Jesus a Caparezza...
Lettrice a Vanessa Ferlito...
Persa ad Elsa Morante...
gheisa a Francesca Neri...


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Brugola a me fa pensare a Franca Valeri...*
> Jesus a Caparezza...
> Lettrice a Vanessa Ferlito...
> Persa ad Elsa Morante...
> gheisa a Francesca Neri...


mi sento come la grappa bocchino....sempre più in alto....


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi sento come la grappa bocchino....sempre più in alto....


per me ....

Brugola= Levinski

pero' forse non vale perche' hai suggerito...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi sento come la grappa bocchino....sempre più in alto....


Guarda che è una donna irresistibile...


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi sento come la grappa bocchino....sempre più in alto....


In alto ?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Brugola a me fa pensare a Franca Valeri...
> Jesus a Caparezza...
> Lettrice a Vanessa Ferlito...
> Persa ad Elsa Morante...
> gheisa a Francesca Neri...


C'ho la faccia da troia...e' quello che mi stai dicendo velatamente?


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> per me ....
> 
> Brugola= Levinski
> 
> pero' forse non vale perche' hai suggerito...




























  ... Stermi...


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

*comica e sexy, direi...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> C'ho la faccia da troia...e' quello che mi stai dicendo velatamente?

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4a-PxP9HWI


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4a-PxP9HWI


Va bene la prossima volta ti accogliero' cosi'...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Va bene la prossima volta ti accogliero' cosi'...


mi hai convinto...

quando sei dalle parti di Milano? (vieni tu...so' pigro..)


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Va bene la prossima volta ti accogliero' cosi'...


Allora se vuoi ti prenoto il volo...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora se vuoi ti prenoto il volo...





















Prepara la sedia per fine Agosto


----------



## Old Confù (7 Luglio 2008)

EmmeK...

la protagonista del telefilm "una mamma per amica"

perchè come lei, evidenzia molto il rapporto con la figlia....ma allo stesso tempo è autonoma e indipendente da tutto!!!


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prepara la sedia per fine Agosto


ma che vai da MM a farti impagliare le sedie?


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Luglio 2008)

Confusa = Alessia Mancini


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prepara la sedia per fine Agosto


Il bosco è magnifico
profondo all'imbrunire,
ed io ho promesse da mantenere
e miglia da percorrere prima di dormire...
Mi hai sentito butterfly? Miglia da percorrere prima di dormire...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Confusa = Alessia Mancini


vero!!!!molti dicono che le somiglio....ovviamente con un pò di chiletti in più...però bravo Jes!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Luglio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> vero!!!!molti dicono che le somiglio....ovviamente con un pò di chiletti in più...però bravo Jes!!!


Ho vinto qualche cosa ?


----------



## Old Confù (7 Luglio 2008)

Rita: Francesca Cacace....

adoro l'ironia e le descrizioni che fa di quando si mette in tiro!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (7 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ho vinto qualche cosa ?



si, qsto!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (7 Luglio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> si, qsto!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Luglio 2008)

Stermi, secondo me sei Bertinotti in incognito....


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il bosco è magnifico
> profondo all'imbrunire,
> ed io ho promesse da mantenere
> e miglia da percorrere prima di dormire...
> Mi hai sentito butterfly? Miglia da percorrere prima di dormire...


dai non la far esplodere a Letty....

cativo...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Stermi, secondo me sei Bertinotti in incognito....


se, figurt'....

manco c'ho la erre moscia....to'...

orrore orrore c'e' un ramarro nel burrone...


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> se, figurt'....
> 
> *manco c'ho la erre moscia....to'...*
> 
> orrore orrore c'e' un ramarro nel burrone...


 

























   e però il maglioncino di cachemire sì, Stermi?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> dai non la far esplodere a Letty....
> 
> cativo...


Guarda che io MM lo amo gia'...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il bosco è magnifico
> profondo all'imbrunire,
> ed io ho promesse da mantenere
> e miglia da percorrere prima di dormire...
> Mi hai sentito butterfly? Miglia da percorrere prima di dormire...



Questa mi piace...maiale


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa mi piace...*maiale*


...e ti pareva...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e però il maglioncino di cachemire sì, Stermi?


4, grazie....ma me li regalano...se rifiutassi poi pare brutto...

comunque ho solo quelli e nient'altro, giuro...manco na sciarpetta o una nuora fascista...


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> 4, grazie....ma me li regalano...se rifiutassi poi pare brutto...
> 
> comunque ho solo quelli e nient'altro, giuro...manco na sciarpina *o una nuora fascista...*
























   magari un genero Stermi? Ti immagini.... povera figlia tua...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che io MM lo amo gia'...


per me t'ha plagiata e programmata per fare la kamikaze....

STAI ALLA LARGA DAL TELEFONO!!


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> magari un genero Stermi? Ti immagini.... povera figlia tua...


si, fascista e musulmano....

ed io la diseredo...

miiii, vedessi come se caga sotto a pensa' che nun erediterebbe a' collezione de Diabbbolikke...


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> si, fascista e musulmano....
> 
> *ed io la diseredo...*
> 
> miiii, vedessi come se caga sotto a pensa' che nun erediterebbe a' collezione de Diabbbolikke...


 


































leghista?


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> leghista?


lo lego dietro la macchina e lo scarrozzo per tutta la Padania... anche a costo de cazzarmi 20 euro de benza.... ma sai che soddisfassiun'???


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> lo lego dietro la macchina e lo scarrozzo per tutta la Padania...


 


































povera... dai Stermi l'importante è che sia felice no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo se tu la tieni a me... dopo quello che ho letto lassu', mi sono acartata un Twix....


E tenetemela tutte e due ...che io sono pure a dieta...


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> povera... dai Stermi l'importante è che sia felice no?


ma tu con me ce l'hai??

pensa se la tua un di' vorra' entrare alla Nestle' o al Mc Donald!

brrrrrrrr........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Brugola a me fa pensare a Franca Valeri...
> Jesus a Caparezza...
> Lettrice a Vanessa Ferlito...
> Persa ad Elsa Morante...
> gheisa a Francesca Neri...


Questa mi piace molto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Eccessiva ...ma mi piace


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa mi piace molto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche a me...dovremmo parlare di piu' io e te...


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma tu con me ce l'hai??
> 
> pensa se la tua un di' vorra' entrare alla Nestle' o al* Mc Donald*!
> 
> brrrrrrrr........


Ci va ci va, non sono così estremista... pensa che ci entro e le vetrine restano in piedi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













E pago pure!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ci va ci va, non sono così estremista... pensa che ci entro e le vetrine restano in piedi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a lavorarci, non a strafogarsi....


----------



## Sterminator (7 Luglio 2008)

comunque, per rientrare dall'OT (che novita'... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  )  

per me

Admin & Bruja (ex aequo) = abate Faria

entrambi "prigionieri" del forum...


----------



## Old unodinoi (7 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Un pò ne ho chieste, un pò non le ho avute, ma un pò ne ho avute... Mi sembra regolare, no ?
> 
> 
> Comunque diciamo che l'ho chiesta in tutto a circa il 20 % delle forumiste.


Quindi se qualcuno si tromba te ... è come se si trombasse il 20% del forum?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma qui è un trombaio!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Quindi se qualcuno si tromba te ... è come se si trombasse il 20% del forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eccolo lì....buon pomeriggio tritaballs


----------



## Old unodinoi (7 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> eccolo lì....buon pomeriggio tritaballs


capisco che la verità possa dar fastidio ... ma rimane comunque una verità. buon giorno anche a te .... dolcezza


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (7 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> capisco che la verità possa dar fastidio ... ma rimane comunque una verità. buon giorno anche a te .... dolcezza


la verità dà fastidio solo se è scomoda da accettare....


----------



## Old Confù (7 Luglio 2008)

sempre tornando al giochino....

Uno: Doctor House


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> sempre tornando al giochino....
> 
> Uno: Doctor House


Sì ci sta... Però House è politicamente più corretto...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì ci sta... Però House è politicamente più corretto...


Vabbè...io sono anche stancuccia Emme...nn ci riesco proprio ad impeganrmi di più... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!

tutti quelli che ho citato fin'ora, avevano qlcosa che si avvicinasse al personaggio e qlcosa...ehm, no!!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

*3° sessione...*

MK: Jane Fonda.
EA:  l'Isabel di Maugham.
Iris: Sigourney Weaver.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> MK: Jane Fonda.
> EA: l'Isabel di Maugham.
> Iris: Sigourney Weaver.


sempre sul filo del rasoio....


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sempre sul filo del rasoio....


...un grande libro...come quasi tutti quelli di Maugham.


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> MK: Jane Fonda.
> EA: l'Isabel di Maugham.
> Iris: Sigourney Weaver.


Ma veramente....


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma veramente....


Cosa c'è? Non ti ci vedi?


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cosa c'è? Non ti ci vedi?


 
Sono proprio diversa...però l'attrice mi piace...
Io sono piuttosto minuta, anche se non magra, con i capelli biondi e lisci, e piuttosto pasticciona.


----------



## tatitati (8 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lettrice = francesca cacace


 
forte ..


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono proprio diversa...però l'attrice mi piace...
> Io sono piuttosto minuta, anche se non magra, con i capelli biondi e lisci, e piuttosto pasticciona.


no no, aspetta....in quasi tutti gli accostamenti che ho fatto, l'aspetto fisico non c'entra nulla o quasi....è il carattere del personaggio, soprattutto.


----------



## tatitati (8 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La prossima volta che ti acchiappo a Malpensa prendo una sedia, ci salgo sopra e ti do una testata ti lascio steso per qualche ora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
questa seconda parte seocndo me gli piace...


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> no no, aspetta....in quasi tutti gli accostamenti che ho fatto, l'aspetto fisico non c'entra nulla o quasi....è il carattere del personaggio, soprattutto.


 
Capisco. Non ho quel tipo di carattere però...purtroppo per me


----------



## tatitati (8 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> asumed - la ferilli. stessa capacità di capire le cose al volo
> brugola - marina massironi
> femmina - cecil sarkozy
> mari' - brigitte bardot. stesso amore per gli animali.
> ...


 
grazie anna seil 'unica che si ricorda che esisto, anche se non credo di somigliarle nemmeno... beso


----------



## Sterminator (8 Luglio 2008)

devo avere problemi col picci'...

dopo il post di Iris ce n'e' uno vuoto...

mah...misteri...


----------



## tatitati (8 Luglio 2008)

Originalmente inviato da *Bruja*  
_Vi elenco dei personaggi storici di varia estrazione..... voi inserite l'equivalente nel forum!!!!!!
Così vedremo quale sia la differenza di valutazione di una persona vista da molte altre.....


Marguerite Yourcenar
Van Gogh FEMMINA
Carla Bruni
M.de De Pompadour PERSA
Giovanni dalle Bande Nere
Schopenhauer
Ché Guevara ALESERA 
Elisabetta I Tudor
Lucrezia Borgia
Uria Hipp
Eugenia Grandet
Rimbaud
Saffo TATINA
Vittoria Colonna
Abate Farìa
Viginia contessa di Castiglione
Machiavelli FEDI
Isabella Gonzaga
George Sand 
Gabrielle Chanel detta Coco
M.me Récamier
M.me Curie
Toulouse Lautrec JESUS
Lindberg
Messalina
Isabella di Castiglia
Luigi XIV detto Re Sole MOLTIMODI
Robin Hood AIR
Eleonora d'Aquitania
Matilde Serao MARI'
D'Annunzio 

_






Giusy ha detto:


> Intanto penso agli altri....


 
ciccina non sono lesbica.... ahò!!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Capisco. Non ho quel tipo di carattere però...purtroppo per me


Non l'avrei detto...ho toppato....


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non l'avrei detto...ho toppato....


Figurati....però è interessante notare quanto internet sia una lente deformante della realtà. In questo caso la deformazione è innocua, ma pensa quanto in altri casi può essere pericolosa.


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

Qui noi non conosciamo i comportamenti delle persone, ma solo le loro opinioni su alcuni argomenti. C'è a volte un forte scostamento tra il comportamento ed il racconto di questo.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Più che una lente deformante, io parlerei di incompletezza di informazioni...è già difficile conoscere e capire davvero qualcuno conoscendolo, figuriamoci qua sopra. E' già tanto se a volte ci si azzecca un pochino.


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Più che una lente deformante, io parlerei di incompletezza di informazioni...è già difficile conoscere e capire davvero qualcuno conoscendolo, figuriamoci qua sopra. E' già tanto se a volte ci si azzecca un pochino.


 
Senza contare che qui, pure se siamo in buona fede, rischiamo di dare l'immagine che vorremmo. Forse appaio forte, perchè in realtà è così che vorrei essere.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> Originalmente inviato da *Bruja*
> _Vi elenco dei personaggi storici di varia estrazione..... voi inserite l'equivalente nel forum!!!!!!_
> _Così vedremo quale sia la differenza di valutazione di una persona vista da molte altre....._
> 
> ...


 


















Non per quello Tatina!
Saffo era una donna di notevole sensibilità....


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2008)

mi son riletta il thread.
mi hanno dato della

BIRBA
SBIRULINO
PIPERITA PATTY
VASCO ROSSI
MARINA MASSIRONI
ZETA JONES
FRANCA VALERI 


che avatar ho scelto?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi son riletta il thread.
> mi hanno dato della
> 
> BIRBA
> ...


Brugoletta, puoi fare lo stesso lavoro per me? Mi sono già dimenticata a chi mi hanno paragonato....


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Brugoletta, puoi fare lo stesso lavoro per me? Mi sono già dimenticata a chi mi hanno paragonato....


se me lo dicevi prima....
io ti ho dato della figlia di mami di  via col vento


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Senza contare che qui, pure se siamo in buona fede, rischiamo di dare l'immagine che vorremmo. Forse appaio forte, perchè in realtà è così che vorrei essere.


Hai ragione...in certi casi, può essere molto fuorviante anche questo.
Vorresti essere più forte di quel che sei, quindi...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se me lo dicevi prima....
> io ti ho dato della figlia di mami di via col vento


...mami era la governante negra? Ma aveva una figlia???


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...mami era la governante negra? Ma aveva una figlia???


Si Molti.... è solo un pò più bassa di me....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Brugola se ti acchiappo....


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...mami era la governante negra? Ma aveva una figlia???


prissy mi pare si chiamasse..quella che diceva di saper far nascere i figli quando melania doveva partorire...
che torna tranquilla cantando...il passerotto vola...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> prissy mi pare si chiamasse..quella che diceva di saper far nascere i figli quando melania doveva partorire...
> che torna tranquilla cantando...il passerotto vola...


Un'altra che mi paragona ad una cretina.... Quasi quasi mi sto convincendo!


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hai ragione...in certi casi, può essere molto fuorviante anche questo.
> Vorresti essere più forte di quel che sei, quindi...


Già. Mi è stato detto "troppo poco aggressiva"...


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Un'altra che mi paragona ad una cretina.... Quasi quasi mi sto convincendo!


ma dai giù....il mio è rancore amororso..


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Già. Mi è stato detto "troppo poco aggressiva"...


io invece ti trovo aggressiva quanto basta e mi pare che tu sia una che non le manda certo a dire..


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Una cosa che non ho mai capito di quel film...come poteva la protagonista innamorarsi di quel merluzzo lesso del marito dell'amica...forse proprio perchè era dell'amica, è l'unica spiegazione...


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una cosa che non ho mai capito di quel film...come poteva la protagonista innamorarsi di quel merluzzo lesso del marito dell'amica...forse proprio perchè era dell'amica, è l'unica spiegazione...


fosse la prima....
aver tra le mani quel manzone di clark gable e sbavare dietro a quel roito pallido...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Già. Mi è stato detto "troppo poco aggressiva"...


Invece qui sopra mi dai l'idea di una decisa e sufficientemente aggressiva.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una cosa che non ho mai capito di quel film...come poteva la protagonista innamorarsi di quel merluzzo lesso del marito dell'amica...forse proprio perchè era dell'amica, è l'unica spiegazione...


Ashley è molto affascinante.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> fosse la prima....
> aver tra le mani quel manzone di clark gable e sbavare dietro a quel roito pallido...


Infatti...sarebbero durati due mesi col manzone, poi uno dei due avrebbe sgozzato l'altro...ma almeno sarebbero stati due mesi di fuoco!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Senza contare che qui, pure se siamo in buona fede, rischiamo di dare l'immagine che vorremmo. Forse appaio forte, perchè in realtà è così che vorrei essere.


Quotissimo


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Invece qui sopra mi dai l'idea di una decisa e sufficientemente aggressiva.


Ma infatti io non credo che essere aggressivi voglia dire essere forti. Tutt'altro. Le persone che non alzano la voce sono le più stabili e sicure di sè. E' probabile che io abbia incontrato uomini deboli, che mi volevano più grintosa, per controbilanciare le loro insicurezze.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non credo che essere aggressivi voglia dire essere forti. Tutt'altro. Le persone che non alzano la voce sono le più stabili e sicure di sè.


Tutti quanti noi abbiamo una buona dose di aggressività...dipende da come la canalizziamo, poi.
Sicuramente l'autorevolezza è tanto più grande quanto minore è l'aggressività mostrata.


----------



## MK (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non credo che essere aggressivi voglia dire essere forti. Tutt'altro. *Le persone che non alzano la voce sono le più stabili e sicure di sè*.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ashley è molto affascinante.


...non ricordo i nomi...è il marito dell'amica? A me dava l'idea di uno stoccafisso surgelato...


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutti quanti noi abbiamo una buona dose di aggressività...dipende da come la canalizziamo, poi.
> Sicuramente l'autorevolezza è tanto più grande quanto minore è l'aggressività mostrata.


Mi sono sempre rifiutata di fare il mastino, il cane da guardia...anche sul lavoro, credo che ognuno deba essere responsabile di sè. Odio i cani da guardia.


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io invece ti trovo aggressiva quanto basta e mi pare che tu sia una che non le manda certo a dire..


Certo. lo faccio per il vostro bene qualcuno dovrà pur dire la verità. E' uno sporco lavoro ma qualcuno deve pur farlo


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo. lo faccio per il vostro bene qualcuno dovrà pur dire la verità. E' uno sporco lavoro ma qualcuno deve pur farlo


ad avercene...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...non ricordo i nomi...è il marito dell'amica? A me dava l'idea di uno stoccafisso surgelato...


Sì.
Ma non è il marito dell'amica.
Rossella è innamorata di lui attraverso frequentazioni sosciali e lui sposa la cugina Melania. Rossella sconvolta dal matrimonio accetta di sposare il fratello di Melania e ne diventa cognata (per questo si frequentano).
Ashley è un uomo affascinata e l'interprete Lesley Howard mi piaceva anche in altre interpretazioni. Sconvolgente la sua fine tragica ...sembra sacrificato per non far scoprire che gli alleati avevano decifrato i codici tedeschi.


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ma non è il marito dell'amica.
> Rossella è innamorata di lui attraverso frequentazioni sosciali e lui sposa la cugina Melania. Rossella sconvolta dal matrimonio accetta di sposare il fratello di Melania e ne diventa cognata (per questo si frequentano).


 
Rossella è un mito. Gli uomini che le girano intorno sono comparse.


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ashley è molto affascinante.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre rifiutata di fare il mastino, il cane da guardia...anche sul lavoro, credo che ognuno deba essere responsabile di sè. *Odio i cani da guardia*.


...io se potessi li riempirei di polpette avvelenate...


----------



## MK (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...io se potessi li riempirei di polpette avvelenate...


 


































ma poveri cani...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2008)

Scusate ma a me Clark da l'impressione di uno di quegli uomini che s gli chiedi come sta, necessita di 5 minuti per pensarci prima di rispondere... proprio manzo da macello


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate ma a me Clark da l'impressione di uno di quegli uomini che s gli chiedi come sta, necessita di 5 minuti per pensarci prima di rispondere... proprio manzo da macello


 
Infatti. Quella poveraccia di Rossella era abituata a ben altro nella vita.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Laurence Olivier


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Luglio 2008)

Concordo con Persa: io (che mi sento molto Rossella, l'ho già detto) mi sarei sicuramente innamorata di Ashley, con Rhett una botta e via...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate ma a me Clark da l'impressione di uno di quegli uomini che s gli chiedi come sta, necessita di 5 minuti per pensarci prima di rispondere... proprio manzo da macello


esatto...e lei ci sbavava sopra...ah, le donne...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> esatto...e lei ci sbavava sopra...ah, le donne...


Pensava i silenzi fossero misteriosi...invece era proprio stupido..


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti. Quella poveraccia di Rossella era abituata a ben altro nella vita.


eh si...perchè i suoi corteggiatori erano da leccarsi le orecchie!!!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensava i silenzi fossero misteriosi...invece era proprio stupido..


Il film l'ho visto tempo fa e a rate...non me lo ricordo bene...ma ricordo che lei in certi momenti l'avrei presa a pedate...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il film l'ho visto tempo fa e a rate...non me lo ricordo bene...ma ricordo che lei in certi momenti l'avrei presa a pedate...


Anche io...Rossella l'avrei mandata a raccogliere carciofi..

Persa come Rossella non ti ci vedo proprio


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io...Rossella l'avrei mandata a raccogliere carciofi..
> 
> Persa come Rossella non ti ci vedo proprio


Ma no dai, Rossella è una grande!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' tostissima!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma no dai, Rossella è una grande!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tosta de che? Una rompiballe viziata...


----------



## Sterminator (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il film l'ho visto tempo fa e a rate...non me lo ricordo bene...ma ricordo che lei in certi momenti l'avrei presa a pedate...


ed infatti sbavava per Rett che usava quel trattamento...

ao' poi dice, ma Ferrandini con teorema c'azzecco'... eccome...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io...Rossella l'avrei mandata a raccogliere carciofi..
> 
> Persa come Rossella non ti ci vedo proprio





Giusy ha detto:


> Ma no dai, Rossella è una grande!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma tosta de che? Una rompiballe viziata...


Rossella ha raccolto cotone.
Io ho la mia teoria che i quattro protagonisti sono ...due.
Infatti io sono sia Rossella sia Melania: stabile, forte, equilibrata, dolce e comprensiva come Melania e sfrontata, coraggiosa, impulsiva (affascinante), come Rossella e il mio uomo ideale è serio, intelligente, dolce e delicato come Ashley che può essere coraggioso, sfrontato e erotico come Reth


----------



## Sterminator (8 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rossella ha raccolto cotone.
> Io ho la mia teoria che i quattro protagonisti sono ...due.
> Infatti io sono sia Rossella sia Melania: stabile, forte, equilibrata, dolce e comprensiva come Melania e sfrontata, coraggiosa, impulsiva (affascinante), come Rossella e *il mio uomo ideale è serio, intelligente, dolce e delicato come Ashley che può essere coraggioso, sfrontato e erotico come Reth*


beh che dirti....auguri...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> beh che dirti....auguri...


Perché?


----------



## Sterminator (8 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?


ma perche' ce n'e' na' folla e poi faresti la fine dell'asino di Buridano...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma perche' ce n'e' na' folla e poi faresti la fine dell'asino di Buridano...


Che non ce n'è una folla lo so.
L'avrei pure trovato ...ma è impegnato


----------



## Sterminator (8 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che non ce n'è una folla lo so.
> * L'avrei pure trovato* ...ma è impegnato


e tu del pieno possesso di queste sue "doti" che facciano l'amplein da te anelato ne sei certa?

Provalo "su strada"  x 100000km e poi ne riparliamo, controllando se la testata ha retto























....me sa che sei ancora imbambolata davanti alla vetrina addobbata per la festa!

o no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e tu del pieno possesso di queste sue "doti" che facciano l'amplein da te anelato ne sei certa?
> 
> Provalo "su strada" x 100000km e poi ne riparliamo, controllando se la testata ha retto
> 
> ...


Ricorda che io sono Melania + Rossella...


----------



## Sterminator (8 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ricorda che io sono Melania + Rossella...


disposta a farti "collaudare" x 100000km???

ma anche x 10000km....ma anche x il giro del palazzo...

serenamente...pacatamente....(con piedino leggero oseno' se consuma tropp')


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> disposta a farti "collaudare" x 100000km???
> 
> ma anche x 10000km....ma anche x il giro del palazzo...
> 
> serenamente...pacatamente....(con piedino leggero oseno' se consuma tropp')


Da Ashley/Reth? Sì


----------



## Sterminator (8 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da Ashley/Reth? Sì


e certo, da chi altri se no?


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Non cercare mai di dire al tuo amore
amor che mai non si può dire.
perché il vento gentile si muove
silenzioso, invisibile.

Ho detto il mio amore, ho detto il mio amore,
le ho detto tutto il mio cuore,
tremante, gelido, in terribili paure,
ah, se ne va via.

Non appena se ne fu andata da me
uno straniero passò per caso,
silenzioso, invisibile.
Non ci fu rifiuto.


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non cercare mai di dire al tuo amore
> amor che mai non si può dire.
> perché il vento gentile si muove
> silenzioso, invisibile.
> ...


 
E' vero avolte.
Il modo migliore per non essere rifiutati, è non offrirsi.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non cercare mai di dire al tuo amore
> amor che mai non si può dire.
> perché il vento gentile si muove
> silenzioso, invisibile.
> ...


bella.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' vero avolte.
> Il modo migliore per non essere rifiutati, è non offrirsi.


ma si rischia di non ..rischiare solo per paura


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Mr. Blake ci sapeva fare con la penna...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2008)

comunque a me rhett buttler faceva sangue..


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mr. Blake ci sapeva fare con la penna...



E anche con l'oppio non scherzava...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

*...chiamalo scemo...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E anche con l'oppio non scherzava...


...comunque un grande...l'oppio tira fuori solo quello che hai dentro...prova a drogare un cazzone, e vediamo se scrive certe poesie...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...comunque un grande...l'oppio tira fuori solo quello che hai dentro...prova a drogare un cazzone, e vediamo se scrive certe poesie...


Assolutamente no... come non e' da tutti drogarsi con stile... e con una vera motivazione come scrivere


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque a me rhett buttler faceva sangue..


...chi era? L'avventuriero, scommetto


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Assolutamente no... come non e' da tutti drogarsi con stile... e con una vera motivazione come scrivere


Mi hai fatto ricordare l'ultima scena di " C'era una volta in America"...il sorriso oppiato di De Niro...


----------



## Sterminator (8 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' vero avolte.
> Il modo migliore per non essere rifiutati, è non offrirsi.


ale' un'altra che poi si struggera' fino alla morte per la rosa non colta...

ma buttati invece che l'acqua e' bassa e la papera non galleggia...


----------



## Sterminator (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto ricordare l'ultima scena di " C'era una volta in America"...il sorriso oppiato di De Niro...


azz.. e mica cotiche... per me insieme a Novecento e' il top italico e dei dintorni...

il tema di Deborah (con l'acca.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )   invece e' il top della galassia soundtrack...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz.. e mica cotiche... per me insieme a Novecento e' il top italico e dei dintorni...
> 
> il tema di Deborah (con l'acca....
> 
> ...


Novecento è bellissimo, ma solo nella versione cinematografica che riassume i due atti...visti separati, il II° è tremendamente cupo...
Leone senza Morricone è impensabile!


----------



## Sterminator (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Novecento è bellissimo, ma solo nella versione cinematografica che riassume i due atti...visti separati,* il II° è tremendamente cupo...*
> Leone senza Morricone è impensabile!


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HmsRFrN97ek

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh che botta d'endorfine...























beh considerando pero' il rispetto del contesto dell'epoca non mi pare cosi' tanto.....

mo' dico n'eresia...

Leone e' impensabile senza Morricone come Star Wars senza John Williams (e' la mia suoneria privata del cellulare...)


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=HmsRFrN97ek
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh che botta d'endorfine...
> 
> ...


Il Tema di Deborah è magnifico... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho sempre trovato l'accostamento del "serial killer" Attila al "fascista" Attila scorretto...e non lo dico per difendere il fascismo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il Tema di Deborah è magnifico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meno male. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' fastidioso e talmente forzato che finisce per essere apologia del fascismo per reazione.


La colonna sonora è un elemento portante di un film.

Quella di C'era una volta il west è tutta meravigliosa con i temi che si intrecciano, ma quella finale per Claudia/la bruna che porta l'acqua mi fa sentire ....


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...chi era? L'avventuriero, scommetto


ho letto che vivien leigh (rossella) diceva che a rhett puzzava la fiatina e baciarlo era uno schifo...quella cretina mi ha fatto crollare un mito!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho letto che vivien leigh (rossella) diceva che a rhett puzzava la fiatina e baciarlo era uno schifo...quella cretina mi ha fatto crollare un mito!


Eh sì ai tempi l'odontoiatria non era avanzata e semplicemente ...portava la dentiera....


----------



## Sterminator (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il Tema di Deborah è magnifico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in che senso? erano educande? hanno fatto molto peggio...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh sì ai tempi l'odontoiatria non era avanzata e semplicemente ...portava la dentiera....












 no. Non è vero.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meno male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche tu quindi? Sono contento! Di solito, non trovo mai nessuno che condivide la cosa...dai, era una caricatura! Hai ragione, diventa addirittura involontaria apologia di fascismo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si anche in quel film Morricone è grande...ma il suo massimo lo ha raggiunto qui, a mio avviso:
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=GZt-md4youo


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> in che senso? erano educande? hanno fatto molto peggio...


Tutti hanno fatto molto peggio...ma accostare un assassino seriale al fascismo è totalmente forzato.


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ale' un'altra che poi si struggera' fino alla morte per la rosa non colta...
> 
> ma buttati invece che l'acqua e' bassa e la papera non galleggia...


 
Non è la mia filosofia. Non sono certo il tipo che si strugge.


----------



## Iris (8 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho letto che vivien leigh (rossella) diceva che a rhett puzzava la fiatina e baciarlo era uno schifo...quella cretina mi ha fatto crollare un mito!


Vivian leigh era abituata a ben altro nella vita...


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2008)

*Asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> ho letto che vivien leigh (rossella) diceva che a rhett puzzava la fiatina e baciarlo era uno schifo...quella cretina mi ha fatto crollare un mito!


Lo sai che il regista doveva essere un altro e Gable lo contestò.... ed ebbe quello che preferiva (anche dopo le riprese, nei conviti serali.....!!!).
Gable era un mito solo cinematografico come "amatore sciupafemmine"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo sai che il regista doveva essere un altro e Gable lo contestò.... ed ebbe quello che preferiva (anche dopo le riprese, nei conviti serali.....!!!).
> Gable era un mito solo cinematografico come "amatore sciupafemmine"...
> 
> 
> ...


perà era un mito fatto bene
a me hanno venduto anche che john wayne era culo..ma io a quella cosa lì mica c'ho mai creduto..


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perà era un mito fatto bene
> a me hanno venduto anche che john wayne era culo..ma io a quella cosa lì mica c'ho mai creduto..


...e invece pare proprio che lo fosse...


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2008)

*alt....*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e invece pare proprio che lo fosse...


 

Quel che sò io é che Gable ebbe convivenze maschili, mentre Wayne, che era un noto repubblicano, amante delle armi.... fu in qualche modo calunniato per demolire il mito dell'americano di frontiera tutto di un pezzo!
In quegli anni era il referente conservatore e quindi il miglior bersaglio dell'opposizione...
Bruja


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e invece pare proprio che lo fosse...





Bruja ha detto:


> Quel che sò io é che Gable ebbe convivenze maschili, mentre Wayne, che era un noto repubblicano, amante delle armi.... fu in qualche modo calunniato per demolire il mito dell'americano di frontiera tutto di un pezzo!
> In quegli anni era il referente conservatore e quindi il miglior bersaglio dell'opposizione...
> Bruja


luridi schifosi!!! Al Grinta culo non crederò mai!!!!


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2008)

*Stermì*



Sterminator ha detto:


> l'ultima guerra la vedrei in modo manicheo?
> 
> la verita' incarnata???
> 
> ...


 
Però ammetti che dopo Gesù Cristo per suo Padre, il miglior ministro della propaganda lo ebbe Hitler...... aveva solo il piede come Talleyrand  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non certo la classe da stratista stratega, ma se avesse corso per la parte giusta....chissà 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

*fattene una ragione...*



Brugola ha detto:


> luridi schifosi!!! Al Grinta culo non crederò mai!!!!


...è così!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perà era un mito fatto bene
> a me hanno venduto anche che john wayne era culo..ma io a quella cosa lì mica c'ho mai creduto..


Ma dai anche lui era un Village People... pero' s'era parato per bene e qualche figlio lo fece


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai anche lui era un Village People... pero' s'era parato per bene e qualche figlio lo fece


Tutti gli attori allora nascondevano la gheiaggine... El Grinta fu più scaltro di altri...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2008)

*Stacchetto*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9zKpu04Y8Mw


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...è così!


 pronto?? pronto??? pronto chi parla??  non ti sento..pronto?? pronto? cade la linea... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai anche lui era un Village People... pero' s'era parato per bene e qualche figlio lo fece


 parole grosse per un ciccione con un occhio solo!  E tu me lo paragoni ai village people?? ti scheggio il molare!!!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9zKpu04Y8Mw


...quello con le penne è John Wayne...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...quello con le penne è John Wayne...


Certo, per non farsi riconoscere


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...è così!


Se vuoi l'elenco delle lesbiche di Hollywood....  posso darti nomi che farebbero dannare tutto lo star system, quello degli omosessuali é abbastanza diffuso....ma l'altro é proprio ben occultato; il problema é che bisogna sapere chi lo era per indole e chi lo ha fatto per "carrierismo"!!!  C'è molta differenza... alla fine la seconda versione é una forma di prostituzione come un'altra.... magari più mentale, ma prostituzione... non altro!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2008)

Mi sembra che a sentire i pettegolezzi non si salverebbe una sola persona famosa...


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che a sentire i pettegolezzi non si salverebbe una sola persona famosa...


Hai detto una verità incontrovertibile....ma é anche vero che pare tutti abbiano un prezzo, quale sia dipende dall'indole e dalla disposizione a pagarlo.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se vuoi l'elenco delle lesbiche di Hollywood.... posso darti nomi che farebbero dannare tutto lo star system, quello degli omosessuali é abbastanza diffuso....ma l'altro é proprio ben occultato; il problema é che bisogna sapere chi lo era per indole e chi lo ha fatto per "carrierismo"!!! C'è molta differenza... alla fine la seconda versione é una forma di prostituzione come un'altra.... magari più mentale, ma prostituzione... non altro!
> Bruja


E' vero, hai ragione... sulle donne il mistero è molto più fitto! Avevo letto di Elizabeth Taylor, ma francamente non ci ho mai creduto molto...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che a sentire i pettegolezzi non si salverebbe una sola persona famosa...



Ma infatti lapidiamoli tutti


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo, per non farsi riconoscere


...chi mai lo cercherebbe sotto le spoglie di un sioux ghei?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...chi mai lo cercherebbe sotto le spoglie di un sioux ghei?



Orgasmo Tonante forse lo riconoscerebbe


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2008)

*è vero!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Orgasmo Tonante forse lo riconoscerebbe


...il grande OT!


----------



## Mari' (8 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se vuoi l'elenco delle lesbiche di Hollywood....  posso darti nomi che farebbero dannare tutto lo star system, quello degli omosessuali é abbastanza diffuso....ma l'altro é proprio ben occultato; il problema é che bisogna sapere chi lo era per indole e chi lo ha fatto per "carrierismo"!!!  C'è molta differenza... alla fine la seconda versione é una forma di prostituzione come un'altra.... magari più mentale, ma prostituzione... non altro!
> Bruja





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che a sentire i pettegolezzi non si salverebbe una sola persona famosa...





Bruja ha detto:


> Hai detto una verità incontrovertibile....ma é anche vero che pare tutti abbiano un prezzo, quale sia dipende dall'indole e dalla disposizione a pagarlo.
> Bruja



I famosi "compromessi" ... e non sono solo nel mondo del cinema, praticamente ovunque si esercita "potere".


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> I famosi "compromessi" ... e non sono solo nel mondo del cinema, praticamente ovunque si esercita "potere".


 
Propongo la canonizzazione di Mari' quale martire della verità!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (8 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Propongo la canonizzazione di Mari' quale martire della verità!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO No no martire a me MAI  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   preferisco essere l'oppressore


----------



## Bruja (8 Luglio 2008)

*m.m.*

Comunque ti offro il bonus di qualche nome lesbico....

Joan Crawford
Claudette Colbert
Marlene Dietrich
Angelina Jolie
Drew Barrymore
Anne Heche 
e tante altre, ma....

eccoti un elenco di vip che negli States é di pubblico dominio:

Linda Villarosa, ex editrice del 'New York Times' e
Jana Welch, responsabile del marketing; 
Kara Swisher, giornalista del 'Wall Street Journal' 
Megan Smith, executive di Google; 
Cheryl Jacques, ex senatrice del Massachusetts,
Jennifer Chrysler, presidente della Family Pride Coalition 
E Heather Poe, manager della Ups: la sua compagna è Mary Cheney, amministratrice di Aol. E figlia del vice presidente degli Stati Uniti.
e via dicendo......
Bruja


----------

